# 2011 Outdoor Nationals



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Just curious if anyone has heard where the 2011 Outdoor Nationals might be held. I can't make this year but i want to go again so bad. Anyone heard?
Chris


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't know and don't want to start any rumors, but if I were a betting man, I'd put my money on SD.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If they were smart it would be any place but there....since that place had the lowest attendance EVER just about...haven't heard anyone say anything great about the place. 

They need to go back to the Burg....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> If they were smart it would be any place but there....since *that place had the lowest attendance EVER* just about...haven't heard anyone say anything great about the place.
> 
> They need to go back to the Burg....


But, but, but there's a camp ground now. :mg:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

In keeping with the Stated Western, Central, Eastern rotation schedule in the NFAA constitution, 2011 Nationals should be in the central part of the country.

Unless somebody else steps up (Blue Springs Mo maybe but they haven't hosted in years) it'll be in Yankton...


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

July 27 – July 31, 2011 - 66th NFAA Outdoor National Tournament in Yankton, South Dakota. This is a 5 day/3 day format tournament starting on a WEDNESDAY and ending on SUNDAY.

July 25 – July 29, 2012 - 67th NFAA Outdoor National Tournament in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania. This is a 5 day/3 day format tournament starting on a WEDNESDAY and ending on SUNDAY.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Campground....I am not in the Boy Scouts...or on an elk hunting trip. 

I wouldn't camp if it was free for a week....a very small # of people camped this year in comparison to those that had houses and hotels...or that drove home and back every day. 
The pics I saw of that range though would make me not want to go though....sorry but there has to be a better place then Stankton.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Not Me*

I'll skip Yankme and wait for Mechanicsburg.
Jbird


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I'll skip Yankme and wait for Mechanicsburg.
> Jbird


that's two of us.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

super x compared yankton to mordor with chiggers.........


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I haven't been there since they moved to the new headquarters but in 05 that range was a beast. By far the hardest that I ever shot. I wouldn't have a problem going back. Probably the nicest little town that I have ever had the pleasure of visiting. So unless you have actually been there I would criticize. Only thing that I didn't really like was how they had hot (FREE) water on the range and cold beverages that were for sale at a hefty price on the range also. But that is another whole thread.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

psargeant said:


> In keeping with the Stated Western, Central, Eastern rotation schedule in the NFAA constitution, 2011 Nationals should be in the central part of the country.
> 
> Unless somebody else steps up (Blue Springs Mo maybe but they haven't hosted in years) it'll be in Yankton...



Last that I heard Blue Springs is no long there. I believe that a school and housing development now reside where the old range was. Please don't hold me to this info. This is what I was told by someone from that club a few years back.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

60X said:


> that's two of us.


Three for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What about the 2011 and the 2012 National INDOOR tournament?

I thought the contract for Louisville was up and they needed another venue to host it?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

Jbird said:


> I'll skip Yankme and wait for Mechanicsburg.
> Jbird


Me 3

Hey Jay... Arkansas!!....Shot with your friend Ken at Guan Ho Ha. he told me you moved.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hi Bob*

Yep we really like Arkansas but we really miss our friends in Vermont and the rest of our New England archery friends. We hated missing Guan Ho Ha for the first time in five years. We always thought it was the best indoor tournament on the planet and the people who put it on are first class. Of course our great love is Field archery and we are looking forward to meeting and making new friends this season. We hate the separation from our old friends but hope to see them at the Outdoor Nationals.
Jbird


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

JPE said:


> July 27 – July 31, 2011 - 66th NFAA Outdoor National Tournament in Yankton, South Dakota. This is a 5 day/3 day format tournament starting on a WEDNESDAY and ending on SUNDAY.
> 
> July 25 – July 29, 2012 - 67th NFAA Outdoor National Tournament in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania. This is a 5 day/3 day format tournament starting on a WEDNESDAY and ending on SUNDAY.


I guess I have 2 years to get better before going to a NFAA Outdoor Nationals. I'm still kicking myself in the arse for not going to Mechanicsburg last year!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Outdoor Nationals*

We loved Darrington and thought it was the best until we shot Mechanicsburg last year. Darrington still has the prettiest scenery you will ever see shooting field but Mechanicsburg has it all as far as facilities, easy access to restaurants, etc. The ranges at Mechanicsburg are manicured like a park. The third best place we have shot the Nationals is Watkins Glen, NY which we shot in 2002 and 2004. Great ranges and beautiful scenery. I guess that is gone forever. They have about (7) 28 target field ranges but it is on park land and they got slack on management of the shoots held there and let irresponsible people make the park management mad enough to kick them off the land. There goes a tradition that goes back to the 50's I guess. 

If you love field archery don't put off going to these great places because you may turn around one day and they won't be there. If you haven't shot the Nationals at Darrington, you need to go this year. Nothing quite as beautiful as a field range set in an Olympic forest. The people of the local town are very welcoming of the archers.

Jbird


----------



## Welky (Jul 24, 2009)

Regardless I'll be coming over in 2011 so I looks like I will get to what South Dakota has to offer.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yankton*

Although many of us will pass on going to Yankton for various reasons, I will say that the towns people are great and very friendly. The town of Yankton is very nice and the lodging and restaurants are first class. If you don't mind the heat, biting flies, chiggers, and having a major portion of the ranges out in the sun, you will love it. 
Jbird


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

psargeant said:


> In keeping with the Stated Western, Central, Eastern rotation schedule in the NFAA constitution, 2011 Nationals should be in the central part of the country.
> 
> Unless somebody else steps up (Blue Springs Mo maybe but they haven't hosted in years) it'll be in Yankton...


That would be nice wouldnt have to travel as far.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Rattleman said:


> Last that I heard Blue Springs is no long there. I believe that a school and housing development now reside where the old range was. Please don't hold me to this info. This is what I was told by someone from that club a few years back.


It is still there as of last year that is where our State outdoors is held


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

MoBuzzCut said:


> It is still there as of last year that is where our State outdoors is held


Didn't they chop up the land???


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Rattleman said:


> Didn't they chop up the land???


This is the new range in Blue Springs that I was refering to.


----------

